# E/M Coding Software/Encoder



## consultingbykristin (Jan 15, 2015)

Hi

Do any of you use E&M coding software or an encoder?  If so, which one?  I'm looking for options or alternatives to Intellicode and 3M.

Thanks in advance


----------



## ehanna (Jan 15, 2015)

consultingbykristin said:


> Hi
> 
> Do any of you use E&M coding software or an encoder?  If so, which one?  I'm looking for options or alternatives to Intellicode and 3M.
> 
> Thanks in advance



We use a White Plume product. AccellaSmart (we are still using paper claims but moving toward electronic very soon) and with this product comes a mobile version (IPhone)and an electronic version called AccellaMobile and AccellaCapture respectively. I'm sorry I don't have the phone number but if you google I'm sure you will find them. I hope this helps 

We also have 3M encoder on our desk tops but we only use the code search feature on that.


----------



## cmartin_333 (Jan 18, 2015)

*Coding Software*

My employer uses EncoderPro by Optum (formally Ingenix).

www.EncoderPro.com

The AAPC coder seems pretty good as well.  I just subscribed yesterday but so far, I like it.

-C.Mansuy, CPC, CEMC


----------



## KristieStokesCPC (Jan 19, 2015)

I use Encoder Pro and Supercoder. After my subscription with supercoder ends in May, I'm thinking of using AAPC Coder .


----------

